# Oil leak from oil filter mount area....



## sneedham6 (May 9, 2010)

So the car over the last 3 days has developed a crazy oil leak, that I tried capturing here.

http://s1123.beta.photobucket.com/u...F0-50B35C6520CD-603-0000005316061BC9.mp4.html




















When I looked at it, it doesn't seem to be coming from the filter but like the back of the mount/housing.I have not gone under the car yet, but looked at it from the side. When the car is on, the oil POURS out. Should I be looking at the lines going into and out of the mount housing?

Thanks!


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

V6 right? There is a rubber o-ring behind the oil cooler which goes brittle and frequently fails exactly like this, especially in cold weather when the oil pressure is high from cold oil.

Spin the filter off and then remove the 24mm nut holding the cooler on and you can slide it off the spigot. You may need to remove the coolant lines to get it off. You can then replace the o-ring and stick it back together. Make sure the spigot is tight in the housing, and that the 24mm nut is tight again afterwards.

There are a bunch of variants of the o-ring for the A6. The dealer will be able to reference it from the VIN :thumbup: Alternatively you might be able to find something suitable at a good auto parts store. Its either 59x5 or 73x3.2 (mm).

Don't drive it until it's fixed, as you have little or no oil pressure in the motor.


----------



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

you have charlie and the chocolate factory in your driveway!


----------



## sneedham6 (May 9, 2010)

Repair done, what a PITA doing this in -30 degree C weather though. You were right, the seal was completely cracked, probably because Winnipeg went from -5 to -40 in a crazy 3 day deep freeze. 

Thanks for the help!


----------

